# Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?



## Celli (6. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab vor kurzem meinen Angelschein gemacht und bin jetzt dabei mir so langsam meine Ausrüstung zusammenzustellen.
Dabei stoß ich auf Begriffe und Angelmethoden, von denen man während des Kurses nichts gehört hat.
Meine Frage ist, was ist der Unterschied zwischen Drop Shot, Jerken, Vertikalangeln im Gegensatz zum "klassischem Spinnfischen" mit Wobblern, Twistern usw.
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## allrounderab (6. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

beim dropshoten hast du unten ein blei und an einem meist fluorcabon vorfach einen haken der 90 grad absteht,mit palomarknoten befestigt.faran kommt ein köder(drop shot köder).
wird meist vom boot gefischt,geht aber auch vom ufer.jerks sind wie wobbler haben aber keine schaufel und gehen nicht so tief.kann man in flacheren bereichen gut fischen.vertikal wird auch vom boot gefischt.gummifisch ran und dann immer ein stück anheben und wieder absinken lassen.dropshotten und vertikal ist gut auf zander und barsch,jerken eher auf hecht.hoffe konnte es ein wenig erklären.gib doch mal die begriffe bei youtube ein,da kannst du einiges sehen.


----------



## BastiHessen (6. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

Moin Celli,

ich versuchs mal:
Drop Shot ist ne Methode in der ein Blei am Ende der Hauptschnur befestigt wird. Ein Vorfach mit Haken wird im rechten Winkel zur Hauptschnur daran geknotet und auf den Haken kommt ein Weichplastik köder (Gummiwurm, no-action-shad) oder auch Tauwurm/Flatterköder. Das Blei wird auf den Grund aufgelegt und bei straffer Schnur gekippt und wieder aufgestellt, wodurch sich der Köder bewegt. Das ganze Funktioniert auf Distanz vom Ufer mit längeren Ruten und auch vertikal.

Jerken ist eine Form des Spinnfischens, in der ein schwerer wobblerähnlicher Köder ohne Schaufel mit Schlägen durch die Rute durchs Wasser bewegt wird (wie formuliert man das?). Verwendet werden meist relativ kurze und kräftige Ruten.

Vertikalangeln würde ich jetzt als oberbegriff für alle Angelmethoden die man vom Boot oder an Spundwänden vom Ufer betreibt nehmen. Darunter können sowohl Pilken, Angeln mit Barschzocker etc. und auch Drop Shot gezählt werden.

Ich hoffe ich habs halbwegs hinbekommen.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Celli (7. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## der kleine Muck (7. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*



BastiHessen schrieb:


> ...Jerken ist eine Form des Spinnfischens, in der ein schwerer wobblerähnlicher Köder ohne Schaufel ...


 
Ich harke da nochmal nach:

Funktioniert das Ganze eigentlich nur mit relativ schweren Ködern? Ich habe nämlich noch keine leichten Köder entdeckt, die man jerken könnte. Gibt es keine Jerks (ich sag mal) so bis ca. 10-12 Gramm Gewicht? Oder hab ich da nur Tomaten auf den Augen? |rolleyes

Danke und Gruß
Muck


----------



## allrounderab (8. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

liegt auch an der größe,10 -12 gramm ist nicht die welt,aber selber bauen kann man die sicher.ist nicht schwer jerks zu bauen.


----------



## der kleine Muck (8. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

wenns an der Grösse liegt: im Prinzip die gleiche Frage...funktioniert ein Jerkbait erst ab einer bestimmten Größe?

Das mit dem Bauen ist son Ding mit 2 linken Händen...|kopfkrat


----------



## allrounderab (8. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

ich denke 2-3cm jerks sind schwer zu bauen,aber so ab 5-7cm könnte ich mir das vorstellen,würde auch mit dem von dir genanten gewicht hinkommen


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*



der kleine Muck schrieb:


> Ich harke da nochmal nach:
> 
> Funktioniert das Ganze eigentlich nur mit relativ schweren Ködern? Ich habe nämlich noch keine leichten Köder entdeckt, die man jerken könnte. Gibt es keine Jerks (ich sag mal) so bis ca. 10-12 Gramm Gewicht? Oder hab ich da nur Tomaten auf den Augen? |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Doch es gibt kleine und kleinste Jerkbaits. Der eigentliche Ursprung war eben darin das Jerkbaits große und schwere Köder waren. Mittlerweile gibt es die auch in wesentlich filigranerer Ausführung.

Aber, die deutsche Definition von Jerkbait ist eigentlich nicht konform mit dem ursprünglichen und bis heute noch gültigen Begriff Jerkbait.

Hier mal zwie beispiele für unserer Begrifflichkeit wobbler, während die Amerikaner von Jerkbait sprechen:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## der kleine Muck (8. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

Nix für Ungut...aber das ist doch jetzt Haarspalterei...ich denke, wir alle wissen, was in dieser Fragestellung ansich mit Jerkbait gemeint war...|wavey:

Und diese Art von Wobbler (die man bei uns wohl Jerkbait nennt) kannte ich halt immer nur so ab ca. 30 Gramm Gewicht (und meistens deutlich mehr)

Wenn mal jemand einen Link zu nem leichten Jerk hat...

Danke

Muck


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

Ja, Salmo Slider, Rapala Skitter Walk, X-Rap walk, Rattlin Rapala, Illex Water Monitor

Ist jetzt nur so auf die schnelle, mein Händler hat ettliche Jerks weit unter 30 g, ist aber glaube ich eine Hausmarke von denen.


----------



## Dart (8. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*



der kleine Muck schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut...aber das ist doch jetzt Haarspalterei...ich denke, wir alle wissen, was in dieser Fragestellung ansich mit Jerkbait gemeint war...|wavey:


Hi Muck
....und um dich jetzt restlos zu verwirren, ohne jedliche Haarspalterei, es gibt die kompakten Klötzchen auch ohne Tauchschaufel unter dem Oberbegriff Jerk, die besser gekurbelt werden, anstatt gejerkt, z.B. Salmo Fatso:q
dagegen gibt es ultralight Wobbler die besser gejerkt werden.
Kommt halt auf die Abstimmung der Kombi und die Eigenschaften des Köders an (könnte man Bücher drüber schreiben).
Mach es dir im Anfang einfach und geh spinnfischen...das ist schon schwierig genug.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Forellenhunterhoy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

nimm welche wo perlen drine sind sind die besten


----------



## viktanna (15. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*



Celli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab vor kurzem meinen Angelschein gemacht und bin jetzt dabei mir so langsam meine Ausrüstung zusammenzustellen.
> Dabei stoß ich auf Begriffe und Angelmethoden, von denen man während des Kurses nichts gehört hat.
> ...


 
Hi,Celli
Guck dir einfach die Videoclips an, dann weist du schon viel mehr über die Angelmetoden. 

http://www.bissclips.tv/raubfischangeln/

Gruß viktanna.


----------



## Forellenhunterhoy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

die sind ja mal hamma die cklips


----------



## Celli (16. April 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot, Jerken und Vertikalangeln wo ist der Unterschied?*

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit den Videos. Sind echt hilfreich.


----------

